# the beginning of the end and the beginning again



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

first pic is from quite some time ago when we first planted the tank, just some amazons and crypts. The amazons didn't do too well until we moved them and started tab ferts we got some more plants and some snail not too long afterwards. The snails ended up eating most of the crypts, little @$$holes. It's all regrowing fairly well now, starting to look real good again. (2nd pic) Just phone pics so ignore quality plz. I was thinking about rearranging the plants though. The big spiralis in the 1st pic is still there just only has about a 4in leaf on it.







wont be moving any crypts either. They've been through enough stress with the snails.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

oops wrong topic, mods plz move


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That looks great IMHO, but I am easily impressed by all planted tanks since I don't do well with plants. I see that the driftwood is getting a nice covering. Also, I think that it is neat that you added some plants to the top of the stonehedge monument.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good. Just give it some time to grow in and then you can start seperating them and replanting them. Off to a good start this time!


----------

